# Not to rain on the Blazer’s parade but ...



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Portland has only beaten second- and third-tier teams during this win streak. They are 0-2 against the Spurs this year and 0-1 against the Magic, and have not played either the Celtics or Suns. IMO, these are the four best teams in the league right now. When, and if, they’re able to beat the abovementioned teams on a consistent basis (at least .500 against) then we’ll know for sure that they’ve arrived.

Unfortunately, if any of those four teams were to play the Blazers tomorrow, the 10-game win streak would most definitely come to an end in my opinion. Don’t get me wrong, I think the Blazers are playing great (ok, out-of-this-world) basketball right now. However, I don’t think it’s good enough to beat the elite teams in this league. The Blazers are good, but those four teams are great. Next year at this time, we should be in that group as well.

I might be eating crow in a month or so, but we won’t know until January 16th at the earliest. That’s when the B’s face off against the Beast of the East (the Celtics). Three days later, they play the Magic in Orlando. That road trip in January will be the real test of how good this team is.

Thoughts?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

How is it that the Blazers aren't good until they've beaten the Celtics or Spurs or Magic? Of course those teams are better than us. They're better than most every team.

What matters is that we've beaten the teams ahead of us in our division. In fact, I'd go so far to say that's pretty much all that matters right now.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Portland has only beaten second- and third-tier teams during this win streak. They are 0-2 against the Spurs this year and 0-1 against the Magic, and have not played either the Celtics or Suns. IMO, these are the four best teams in the league right now. When, and if, they’re able to beat the abovementioned teams on a consistent basis (at least .500 against) then we’ll know for sure that they’ve arrived.
> 
> Unfortunately, if any of those four teams were to play the Blazers tomorrow, the 10-game win streak would most definitely come to an end in my opinion. Don’t get me wrong, I think the Blazers are playing great (ok, out-of-this-world) basketball right now. However, I don’t think it’s good enough to beat the elite teams in this league. The Blazers are good, but those four teams are great. Next year at this time, we should be in that group as well.
> 
> ...


Nobody said the Blazers were on a par with the top teams, though they did beat the Pistons, who just beat the Celtics in Boston. That same team blew a 25 point lead in Philly and lost. What they are is an incredibly young team that can play good team ball and beat some of the best teams in the league. Don't forget that they also beat Dallas. 

They gave the Spurs a tough game in the first game of the season so I would be careful in down playing the accomplishments of this team. They have just won seven straight against playoff teams. Portland is letting the league know that they are knocking on the door right now, next year they will walk through that door and win games against the top four (they can still win games against them this year though)and then in two years they will be title contenders lead by Roy and Aldridge and the rest of the cast continuing to improve. That is all.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That's ridiculous. First of all, the Magic are in freefall. They are hardly one of the top 4 teams in the league. Second of all, the Detroit Pistons have the second best record in the league right now. Check the standings. We beat them. Finally, Boston hasn't beaten a top team all season. The best team they've beaten is Denver and we've beaten them twice. PLUS, the current Blazers are a better team than the one that lost to the Spurs twice. Oh yea, we beat the Mavs too. They are a top team. 

Go Blazers


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

It would be an impressive feat to beat even the Minnesota Timberwolves ten games in a row, much less Utah and Denver, Golden State, Toronto, etc. Blazer fans are happy because they are the youngest team in the NBA, defying the piss-poor expectations that many, many people had of the team for this season. No, the Blazers aren't playing the Spurs tomorrow. But the fact that they won ten straight at all, against whomever, is worthy of praise in itself.

So cheers, and soak it all in. Be happy to be a Blazer fan, many of us haven't felt what it feels like to win in a long time.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Portland has only beaten second- and third-tier teams during this win streak. They are 0-2 against the Spurs this year and 0-1 against the Magic, and have not played either the Celtics or Suns. IMO, these are the four best teams in the league right now. When, and if, they’re able to beat the abovementioned teams on a consistent basis (at least .500 against) then we’ll know for sure that they’ve arrived.
> 
> Unfortunately, if any of those four teams were to play the Blazers tomorrow, the 10-game win streak would most definitely come to an end in my opinion. Don’t get me wrong, I think the Blazers are playing great (ok, out-of-this-world) basketball right now. However, I don’t think it’s good enough to beat the elite teams in this league. The Blazers are good, but those four teams are great. Next year at this time, we should be in that group as well.
> 
> ...



Not sure if I follow your logic. 

Ptd hasn't arrived because they haven't beaten Spurs, Magic, Suns or Celtics. Yet the Celtics are already an elite team even though they haven't beaten the Spurs, Suns or Magic (and played all three)????

BTW-Orlando is 0-3 against the Spurs and the Suns . . . have they arrived just because they beat the Celtics . . . or maybe the Celtics just aren't an elite team by your standards so Orlando hasn't arrived???

And where does Dallas and Detroit fall in all this elite team talk since Orlando and Boston can't beat either of those teams.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

P.S. Utah was in the Conference Finals last season with the exact same team. We beat them decisively in their building without LaMarcus Aldridge. Oh yea, and no team in the league, not the Spurs or the Celtics or the Magic, have won 10 games in a row this season. None of them have. And Boston has played a much easier schedule.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

This thread may need a lock. It could get ugly!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Who cares! we were supposed to have won 30 games this year. Nobody is saying we are an elite team. This sure is fun though! On a side note- I can't wait 'til the C's have to come play "REAL" NBA team out west!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

go home


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

The Heat have beaten the Suns, and I don't necessarily think they've arrived. I'm not going to say the Blazers have arrived, but they sure are playing much better than they ought to. Seven of those ten teams they've beaten during this streak have winning records, so that's saying _something_. Nobody else in the league can say they've had seven straight wins over winning teams. Portland's the third youngest team of all-time. This is how the three youngest teams have faired:

2000-01 Chicago Bulls (15-67)
1953-54 Baltimore Bullets (16-56)
2007-08 Portland Trail Blazers (15-12) and counting.

That's absolutely rediculous. Even if the Blazers finish the season with a losing record, they've succeeded in a huge way. You'd have to think they're a guaranteed playoff team next year when guys like Greg Oden and Rudy Fernandez finally join the team. I'm not going to contend that disappointing things can't still happen in the future, but until they do there's no reason not to get excited right now.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think through last nights game the Blazers have played the 2nd hardest schedule in the league. Boston has played one of the weakest schedule. I'm not saying we are as good as Boston. We have won 3 road games in a row and the last 2 were against Denver and Utah which are very tough teams to beat on the road. The Blazers are doing a lot better this year then I ever dreamed they would do. Your not raining on my parade but I would check your facts first before posting.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> That's ridiculous. First of all, the Magic are in freefall. They are hardly one of the top 4 teams in the league. Second of all, the Detroit Pistons have the second best record in the league right now. Check the standings. We beat them. Finally, Boston hasn't beaten a top team all season. The best team they've beaten is Denver and we've beaten them twice. PLUS, the current Blazers are a better team than the one that lost to the Spurs twice. Oh yea, we beat the Mavs too. They are a top team.
> 
> Go Blazers


Exactly. Its much tougher to win 10 straight against good and some very good teams than it is to beat the Suns, Spurs, Celtics, or Magic once.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It should be noted it's easy to surprise a team, but to beat a team like the Jazz and Nuggets two times is pretty impressive. You know they were not caught by surprise the second time.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

mgb said:


> It should be noted it's easy to surprise a team, but to beat a team like the Jazz and Nuggets two times is pretty impressive. You know they were not caught by surprise the second time.


gooooooood point.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Great responses on this thread. Nobody comes here and disrespects our Blazers!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Just the fact that this is even being argued right now makes me smile. It's good to be a Blazers' fan right now.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

When someone (in this case, the Blazers) are getting hated on.... That means we are doing something right!

Hate = Jealousy

We must be doing good if we are getting hated on.

Thanks for the thread! It just re-confirms that we are playing great!


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Great responses on this thread. Nobody comes here and disrespects our Blazers!


Are you freakin' kidding me?!? I've been a Blazer fan since 1985. How long have you been a Blazer fan? Our Blazers?!?! Dude, you jump on and off the bandwagon so much it's a wonder you don't get run over.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Goonies quote: "Nobody hits my little brother except me!"


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Not sure if I follow your logic.
> 
> Ptd hasn't arrived because they haven't beaten Spurs, Magic, Suns or Celtics. Yet the Celtics are already an elite team even though they haven't beaten the Spurs, Suns or Magic (and played all three)????
> 
> ...


I'm not taking anything away from the Blazers' accomplishments. I know how difficult it is to win 10 straight games. However, IN MY OPINION, the streak would be much more impressive had they beaten one or more of the elite teams in the league.

Another poster commented that Orlando is in a freefall. What about Utah, I ask? They're just 3-8 in December. And the Nuggets are only 5-4. Like I said in my original post, the Blazers haven't beaten any of the really good teams during this streak. That's a fact. If it had been the Spurs twice (instead of the Jazz) and the Suns twice (instead of the Nuggets), I would be a little more juiced. However, beating second- and third-tier teams that don't have a bat's chance in hell of winning the championship isn't something that gets me overly excited.

Because they are so young, this team could easily lose the next 10. Would you all still be as optimistic then? I'm just trying to stay grounded. I know this team will take us on a rollercoaster ride this year. Right now, we're on a pretty good upswing. Hopefully, all you fairweather fans out there continue to support the team when, inevitably, they go on another long losing streak.

Peace.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Are you freakin' kidding me?!? I've been a Blazer fan since 1985. How long have you been a Blazer fan? Our Blazers?!?! Dude, you jump on and off the bandwagon so much it's a wonder you don't get run over.


You must be heavily sedated or just confused. I've been a Blazer fan since 1970, the first year they entered the NBA. I have never jumped off the bandwagon or even thought about jumping off of it. Go lie down and get some rest.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BrooklynBaller said:


> However, beating second- and third-tier teams that don't have a bat's chance in hell of winning the championship isn't something that gets me overly excited.


I'm sorry, but that's just idiotic. Last year Portland was almost the worst team in the NBA and now we have a 10-game winning streak. That's something to get very excited about, no matter who the opposition is. What kind of a Blazer fan are you, anyway? I don't know any Blazer fan on the face of the earth who isn't thrilled right now.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

This is a very strange thread. Some people can always find a way to be unhappy I guess.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

deleted


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> I'm sorry, but that's just idiotic. Last year Portland was almost the worst team in the NBA and now we have a 10-game winning streak. That's something to get very excited about, no matter who the opposition is. What kind of a Blazer fan are you, anyway? I don't know any Blazer fan on the face of the earth who isn't thrilled right now.


Where, exactly, did I mention that I wasn't thrilled? I'm ecstatic that they've won 10 in a row. I also know that if the last 10 games had been against the Spurs, Celtics, Magic, Suns or Pistons, then we'd probably be on a 10 game losing streak. You feel me? deleted

Unlike you, I'm not doing cartwheels and backflips because the Blazers have beaten a bunch of non-contenders. deleted I keep it real. Do you?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank god BrooklynBaller is here to keep us in check. Too many of us were getting overly excited but now that our parade has been rained on we can get back to being underly excited.

Thank you BrooklynBaller, the only "realist" on the board.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Thank god BrooklynBaller is here to keep us in check. Too many of us were getting overly excited but now that our parade has been rained on we can get back to being underly excited.
> 
> Thank you BrooklynBaller, the only "realist" on the board.


Hey, if you want to crack open the champagne and celebrate the Blazer's championship, go right ahead. Oh, that's right, they haven't won squat in over 30 years.

I'm not telling you what to feel. If you want to be excited and do cartwheels, go right ahead. I'm telling you how I FEEL. I'm happy that they've won 10-games in a row but realize that they could just as easily have lost those last 10 games. Win or lose, I'm still going to be a Blazer fan. I can't say the same for some of you.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

BrooklynBaller said:


> I'm ecstatic that they've won 10 in a row. [...] Unlike you, I'm not doing cartwheels and backflips because the Blazers have beaten a bunch of non-contenders.


Seems like a fine line between ecstasy and cartwheels to me. 

The problem with your argument overall is that no one has claimed that the Blazers were going to win the championship. Everybody knows there are teams better than us in the league, and that if we do manage to make it to the playoffs, we aren't likely to get very far. 

If there were 50 threads here talking about how were were a shoo-in for the finals this season, you'd have a point. But saying the Spurs are better than us... well, duh.

barfo


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Hey, if you want to crack open the champagne and celebrate the Blazer's championship, go right ahead. Oh, that's right, they haven't won squat in over 30 years.
> 
> I'm not telling you what to feel. If you want to be excited and do cartwheels, go right ahead. I'm telling you how I FEEL. I'm happy that they've won 10-games in a row but realize that they could just as easily have lost those last 10 games. Win or lose, I'm still going to be a Blazer fan. I can't say the same for some of you.


Look, these guys have been here through it all. They might not have had something positive to say through all of it, but they were here anyway. They could have been in someone else's team thread, but they were in the Blazers thread because they've been real fans. Through the worst seasons, the lowest points in the franchise's history, they were here. Where were you?

Don't knock them. They're true Blazer fans. Sometimes they've just "kept it real", like you say.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Where, exactly, did I mention that I wasn't thrilled? I'm ecstatic that they've won 10 in a row. I also know that if the last 10 games had been against the Spurs, Celtics, Magic, Suns or Pistons, then we'd probably be on a 10 game losing streak. You feel me? And, who's being idiotic for making stupid assumptions? Let's see ... hmmm ... yeah, that's right, Talksh*t is.
> 
> Unlike you, I'm not doing cartwheels and backflips because the Blazers have beaten a bunch of non-contenders. Not everyone is an emotional bit*h like you, Talksh*t. I keep it real. Do you?


Praise the lord, then, that we don't have to play the Spurs, Celtics, Magic, Suns, and Pistons ten games in a row. There is something seriously flawed with your logic. The Spurs, arguably the best team in the league (using your logic), should be a 70+ win team every year, having only *potential* losses to the aforementioned teams. Every other team is a non-contender (why haven't all of them had 10 game win streaks?). The reality is, that that doesn't happen. You're trying to be a realist without seeing the reality of the situation. Part of being a fan is being emotionally committed to the team. You definitely are grounded, up to the point that I don't see how you can even be a fan anymore. Lighten up, buddy. We'll lose some time.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow oh wholeriery than though! 

enjoy it while it lasts and dont tell people how they should express their enjoyment!

how crap is that!?!?!


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

barfo said:


> Seems like a fine line between ecstasy and cartwheels to me.
> 
> The problem with your argument overall is that no one has claimed that the Blazers were going to win the championship. Everybody knows there are teams better than us in the league, and that if we do manage to make it to the playoffs, we aren't likely to get very far.
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand my point of view either. I'm not arguing that the Blazers are/aren't one of the elite. My point was that I'M NOT going to get overly excited because they've beaten a bunch of non-contenders. You all can do whatever you want. Have a party. Have a parade. Do whatever you want. I'm not overly excited because I know that, inevitably, this team is going to go on another long losing streak. I don't get too caught up in the emotions, high or low.

It almost seems that if you don't share the same emotional state (absolute jubilation in this case) as the rest of the posters on this forum, then you get immediately dismissed as a troll or a "hater."


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Hey, if you want to crack open the champagne and celebrate the Blazer's championship, go right ahead. Oh, that's right, they haven't won squat in over 30 years.
> 
> I'm not telling you what to feel. If you want to be excited and do cartwheels, go right ahead. I'm telling you how I FEEL. I'm happy that they've won 10-games in a row but realize that they could just as easily have lost those last 10 games. Win or lose, I'm still going to be a Blazer fan. I can't say the same for some of you.


It's pretty difficult to flip a coin and get heads ten times a row. In fact, the odds that we get Oden and his twin brother from Mars are probably much more favorable. You are wrong to say that Portland could have just as easily lost those ten games, because saying so would be a disservice to everything it took for them to pull off what was previously thought impossible. They didn't win those ten by chance. No one here, emphasis on the NO ONE, seriously believes we will win the championship. And if I happen to be wrong, well, I'm down with that too.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> wow oh wholeriery than though!
> 
> enjoy it while it lasts and dont tell people how they should express their enjoyment!
> 
> how crap is that!?!?!


deleted Do you even understand the point of my post? That's exactly what I'm saying. I'm NOT telling people what to feel. I'm telling you how "I" feel. I couldn't care less if you feel like you're on Cloud 9 right now.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

brooklyn its your approach 

your tact isnt the greatest it might work in nyc but here nah...sorry mate try agian as some of my english friends would say.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eBGIQ7ZuuiU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eBGIQ7ZuuiU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Miksaid said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eBGIQ7ZuuiU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eBGIQ7ZuuiU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


LOL ... that's pretty funny Miksaid. Is that your favorite song? If I had to guess, I'd say yes. Or ... is that you singing?!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

That video rocks!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

This is the most exciting time for Blazer fans since the Dallas series in 2003. That is almost FIVE YEARS! Who cares if we are overly excited, about time! I live Blazers, I pay attention to every rumor about some stupid scrub 14th man being traded for a future 2nd round pick every 5 minutes in the entire offseason. Will this team come down later on this season? Sure they might, but lets enjoy it while it lasts. I don't care if I set myself up for a letdown next month, that is what being a fan is all about.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

barfo said:


> Seems like a fine line between ecstasy and cartwheels to me.
> 
> The problem with your argument overall is that no one has claimed that the Blazers were going to win the championship. Everybody knows there are teams better than us in the league, and that if we do manage to make it to the playoffs, we aren't likely to get very far.
> 
> ...


I think there aren't a ton of threads about the Blazers being a shoo-in to make the finals because it's pretty much accepted knowledge. It's so overly obvious that it doesn't need to be talked about.

I mean, I'm almost 1000% sure the Blazers will win the title like, next week man.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey all, just chill out for a bit.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I hate to admit this but I really like the video. It's funny on a couple other forums I go to some people would post a link about something that was important or sounded really interesting. When I would click on the link it would take you to youtube and it would be that video or another one from the same singer Rick Astley. They would call it being Rick rolled. It was funny at first and not sure what Rick rolled meant but after while I got to really liking his music. I even bought his greatest hits CD. When I first starting looking at his videos it just didn't seem his voice matched him. It seemed it should be from a black guy not some skinny red head guy. I do hate to admit to anyone that I like his music but I really don't care now everyone knows.:embarrass


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> hey all, just chill out for a bit.


Now you've gone and ruined Christmas for my whole family, you mean, mean, man.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Now you've gone and ruined Christmas for my whole family, you mean, mean, man.
> 
> barfo


I put a lot of time and effort into that piece, and thats the thanks I get?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> I put a lot of time and effort into that piece, and thats the thanks I get?


I'll give you a Susan B. Anthony dollar, if it makes you feel any better.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> I'll give you a Susan B. Anthony dollar, if it makes you feel any better.
> 
> barfo


Deal. As long as it's an 1981.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BrooklynBaller said:


> It almost seems that if you don't share the same emotional state (absolute jubilation in this case) as the rest of the posters on this forum, then you get immediately dismissed as a troll or a "hater."


I've been posting within this group for years now, and I can assure you that the group is rarely all on the same page emotionally. You have correctly noted the bipolar nature of some here, but there are at least as many that keep an even keel on matters. Probably the only time when we were all collectively bouncing off the walls was winning this past year's lotto. 

Anyhoo, I see you're relatively new to our group (welcome!) so I've a few suggestions to help you assimilate. It's probably a better tactic to directly counter the individuals that you happen to disagree with and lay out your reasons then to start a thread making blanket generalizations of a group as diverse as ours. Attack the post not the poster and avoid cheap insults even when other poster(s) seem to be doing just that. Please feel free to continue saying your piece even when it's less rosey then most. I absolutely hate it when posters try to shout down others who they see as not positive enough. I'm hoping to read cold hard takes of Blazer fans and to gain some insight on my fav team... I'm not checking in to exchange high fives over the internet with people I wouldn't recognize on the street. I find that boring, but others enjoy that sort of interaction which is fine for them. Some posters I read every time others I've just decided aren't worth my time/energy. I'd guess that some feel the same about me... which is fine too. 

good luck and again welcome on board

STOMP


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> LOL ... that's pretty funny Miksaid. Is that your favorite song? If I had to guess, I'd say yes. Or ... is that you singing?!


HA! In my dreams. It's every little boy's dream, including mine, to be as pimp as the legendary Rick Astley of the 80s. Leave it to him to bring happiness to us all, including everyone in this thread. Rick Astley; THE HARBINGER OF PEACE. Enjoy!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

I got no problem with the OP. We know we are playing above our head, but we also know that we are doing nothing but getting better. We will have more talent next year, and we have great chemistry. Let's face it, things look great if you are a Blazer fan.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Where, exactly, did I mention that I wasn't thrilled? I'm ecstatic that they've won 10 in a row. I also know that if the last 10 games had been against the Spurs, Celtics, Magic, Suns or Pistons, then we'd probably be on a 10 game losing streak. You feel me? deleted
> 
> Unlike you, I'm not doing cartwheels and backflips because the Blazers have beaten a bunch of non-contenders. deleted I keep it real. Do you?


You listed five teams Spurs, Celtics, Magic, Suns and Pistons. They are at least 4 of the top teams that have a decent chance at winning a championship. I wouldn't include the magic even though they are a pretty good team but not in the same level as the other 4 teams. I would guess if we played those 5 teams in a home and away the last 10 games instead of the teams we did play we wouldn't have lost 10 straight. I would bet a lot of money we wouldn't have lost all 10 games. If we played at the level we have played the last 10 games against that 5 teams I think we would win at least 3 or 4 of those game and maybe more. I would also bet you if any of those 5 teams played the same 10 teams we have on our winning streak they would have all lost at least 1 of those games. 

I also don't think many of the posters on this forum are overly building up the Blazers and most even think making the playoffs is still going to be hard. I know myself I'm just excited we are doing as well as we are with such a young team. Maybe it is because I wasn't expecting that much out of them this year. I was just looking to improve on last year and with adding Oden, Rudy and another draft pick or trades think next year is when we really should start to compete. If the Blazers lose 10 in a row I'm sure you will be back posting see I told you guys. I'm still not sure why you think you are raining on our parade. You sure are not on my parade I'm just enjoying the ride and loving every minute of our success and not worrying about anything else.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

A 10 game winning streak should never be looked down on... Under any circumstances. At the end of the season when the records are looked at, all that matters is if it was a win or a loss, the quality of the opponent makes no difference. Now you want to say that we haven't done it against top tier opponents... How good is Detroit and Dallas. How good would Denver look with 2 more wins? Or Utah with 2 more wins? Denver would be 17 - 9 and Utah would be 17-12. Now that you mention it IIRC the Strength of Schedule ranking has Portlands as having been the toughest to date. How does that facto in the rain. 

The 2nd longest winning streak of the season, amassed by Boston went like this....
NY, Mia, Cle, @Phi, Tor, @Chi, Sac, Mil, @Tor
That's real impressive.... Average winning percentage of .414. Meanwhile our streak had an average winning percentage just under .500.

Don't be trying to diminish their accomplishment by saying it is irrelevant due to quality of competition, we;vce had much tougher competition that Boston has this year... Are we on the same level with Boston? No. There's still a lot of season left, but things change very little form the midway point on. The next 14-16 games will basically lock us in to how we will finish within about .050.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Contenders or non-contenders... if this team somehow manages to get itself into the playoffs in the end, that is all that matters to me. I don't care how they do it. Being an above .500 team is a sign you're a good team.

Winning SHOULD NOT and NEVER be taken for granted, no one is going to feel sorry for you if you're losing in this league.
I think these past five years or so have humbled me at least as a Blazers fan after the team made the playoffs for 20-plus straight years. You get spoiled. And you can't help but feel good about this 10-game streak, it's just nice to just be winning again.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Don't be trying to diminish their accomplishment by saying it is irrelevant due to quality of competition, we;vce had much tougher competition that Boston has this year... Are we on the same level with Boston? No. There's still a lot of season left, but things change very little form the midway point on. The next 14-16 games will basically lock us in to how we will finish within about .050.


Ok Schilly, where, in any of my posts, have I tried to diminish their accomplishment? Find it, please. I'm happy that they've won 10 in a row and know how hard it is to do so. I'm just saying I'm not getting overly excited like the majority of people on this board as I know that the 10-game win streak could just as easily become a 10-game losing streak for this team. They are young and they WILL make mistakes.

Like I said in an earlier post, if you want to crack open the champagne over this win streak, go right ahead. I'm keeping mine on ice until they've proven to me that they can consistently beat the elite teams in this league.

God, some of you folks have really really bad comprehension. You can't even understand a simple point. In the future, I'll make sure that I "dumb-down" my posts so that y'all can grasp what I'm trying to say. I haven't heard one convincing argument against anything I've said in this entire thread. Almost to a man, you have all misinterpreted what my point was and taken it way way off topic.

Good luck to the Blazers and I sincerely hope this win streak continues on Christmas and beyond. I'm enjoying the ride ... maybe just not as much as some of you. Of course, I won't be hanging off a ledge when the Blazers inevitably go on another losing streak either.

Peace.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

BrooklynBaller said:


> God, some of you folks have really really bad comprehension. You can't even understand a simple point. In the future, I'll make sure that I "dumb-down" my posts so that y'all can grasp what I'm trying to say.


So let's see, you are more emotionally stable than the rest of us, and smarter too. Can we assume that you are richer and better looking as well? Must be awesome to be you. Sucks to be us. Luckily for us, we aren't capable of understanding just how sucky we are. 

barfo


----------



## Pinot (Dec 23, 2007)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Ok Schilly, where, in any of my posts, have I tried to diminish their accomplishment? Find it, please. I'm happy that they've won 10 in a row and know how hard it is to do so. I'm just saying I'm not getting overly excited like the majority of people on this board as I know that the 10-game win streak could just as easily become a 10-game losing streak for this team. They are young and they WILL make mistakes.
> 
> Like I said in an earlier post, if you want to crack open the champagne over this win streak, go right ahead. I'm keeping mine on ice until they've proven to me that they can consistently beat the elite teams in this league.
> 
> ...


What assumptions and misinterpretations have you made?

In your first post you set others up as if the consensus is, due to Portland's recent win streak that they have arrived at the level of the top tier of teams in the league. You've also assumed that Dallas and Detroit aren't top tier teams. 

You also must have misinterpreted this post by Big Q because he does offer a cogent argument. No, maybe it doesn't offer the reactionary 'you are wrong about everything' argument you seem to be looking to get in to, but it clearly and concisely puts your's in perspective. I empathize for you if you either aren't capable of having an actual discussion, took this opportunity to fulfill a desire to altercate about nothing with people over the internet, or both. 

Though, you might be more successful if you quoted your implied over-exuberance of Blazer fans, preferably at least one with some clout.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> This is a very strange thread.


Agreed. This thread really is going nowhere and it's just very weird.
It's one poster not very excited about the streak and "raining down" on everyone's parade and happiness over the team finally winning.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

barfo said:


> So let's see, you are more emotionally stable than the rest of us, and smarter too. Can we assume that you are richer and better looking as well? Must be awesome to be you. Sucks to be us. Luckily for us, we aren't capable of understanding just how sucky we are.
> 
> barfo


Yep, that about sums it up :biggrin:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Where, in any of my posts, have I tried to diminish their accomplishment? Find it, please.


Okay, if you insist . . .



BrooklynBaller said:


> Beating second- and third-tier teams that don't have a bat's chance in hell of winning the championship isn't something that gets me overly excited.


Sure sounds like "diminishment" to me.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Sounds to me like sour grapes coming from a frustrated fan of another team.

Even if true that Portland only beat second tier teams, when a team is projected to be maybe 27th or so out of 30 teams in a league, to beat so called "second tier" teams 10 games running is a hell of an accomplishement. If San Antonio had to play the Suns, Celtics, Pistons and Mavs 10 consecutive games, wake up, sleeping beauty, they would not win 10 in a row either.

As for Talkhard, he is wrong on every political, social, historic, and scientific issue you can name BUT he is undoubtedly a true Blazer fan, has been for years. Pretending he is not is stupid. About as dumb as pretending a 10 game win streak is no big deal.

I live in Oakland and I was there in 2002 when the A's won 20 consecutive games. Guess what? We heard the same thing from trolls. Don't pop the champagne, they have not beaten the elite teams. Well, if winning 10, or 20, consecutive games is really no great accomplishment, how come none of the other teams have done it?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Interestng that none of the "elite" teams have managed a 10-game winning streak this season. If it wasn't something pretty special, you'd think at least the best teams in the league could manage it. The Spurs are 9-1 in their last ten games against mostly "lower tier" teams, but they lost to Sacramento (not exactly a powerhouse) to blow their shot at a perfect 10. The Celtics won nine in a row, but lost to the Pistons...a team that the Blazers managed to beat. Orlando's never won more than 5 in a row this year and most of those winning streaks came in November against bottom tier teams. They're 4-6 in December, not exactly top-tier results.

You play the teams on your schedule. Winning ten in a row is special anytime. For a young team that started 5-12 to pull it off is unheard of. Nobody's saying that the Blazers are going to win a title this year, but dang, enjoy the moment.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> I don't think you understand my point of view either. I'm not arguing that the Blazers are/aren't one of the elite. My point was that I'M NOT going to get overly excited because they've beaten a bunch of non-contenders. You all can do whatever you want. Have a party. Have a parade. Do whatever you want. I'm not overly excited because I know that, inevitably, this team is going to go on another long losing streak. I don't get too caught up in the emotions, high or low.


I picked Dallas to win it all and I think a healthy Nuggets team has a chance too. As mentioned earlier the Pistons have the second best record in the league. 

I would really be surprised if the Magic steamroll through the playoffs meeting a Celtics team that also steamrolled through the playoffs to face a Spurs team that steamrolled through the playoffs before beating a Suns team that steamrolled through the playoffs. Some of these other teams we beat will at the very least contend.

Edit I’m supposed to be a writer and I used steamroll for every team.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Ok Schilly, where, in any of my posts, have I tried to diminish their accomplishment? Find it, please.


I found it! I found it! It began with your first sentence of this thread...



BrooklynBaller said:


> Portland has only beaten second- and third-tier teams during this win streak. They are 0-2 against the Spurs this year and 0-1 against the Magic, and have not played either the Celtics or Suns. IMO, these are the four best teams in the league right now. When, and if, they’re able to beat the abovementioned teams on a consistent basis (at least .500 against) then we’ll know for sure that they’ve arrived.
> 
> Unfortunately, if any of those four teams were to play the Blazers tomorrow, the 10-game win streak would most definitely come to an end in my opinion.


That's the exact definition that the rest of the world (besides you) has for diminishing an accomplishment. You're focusing on any negative you can and downplaying the fact that the youngest team in the NBA, playing without their #1 draft pick, has beaten anybody, let alone ten in a row, let alone having the longest streak in the NBA this season, let alone beating 7 playoff teams in a row, and having the 2nd toughest schedule so far in the NBA... 

Honestly, what posessed you to nit-pick that feat and diminish it by saying that we haven't played any first tier teams... Because in your above comment you say, the only way to know if we've arrived for sure is when we beat four particular teams consistently. That means you should also diminish Boston's record, since they've had a cake-walk and lost to their only tough opponents, Orlando and Detroit, although they have another shot at Orlando today. So the very team you think we need to measure ourselves against, hasn't even 'arrived' yet under your standards. Am I the only one who sees the humor in this? But oh, that's not all. Orlando is 1-3 against those teams. They haven't arrived yet either, so why measure ourselves against them?

For someone who thinks yourself to be extremely intelligent, you didn't really think that argument through, did you?



BrooklynBaller said:


> God, some of you folks have really really bad comprehension. You can't even understand a simple point.


That could be. I suppose there's a very real possibility that you are the only intelligent being on the face of the Earth. But I want to see how you match up against the world's best scientists and doctors before I'm willing to say you've arrived. I'm not going to throw a parade for you just yet. I have a feeling you'd be 0-10 in your last ten arguments if you were going against them.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

crandc said:


> Sounds to me like sour grapes coming from a frustrated fan of another team.
> 
> As for Talkhard, he is wrong on every political, social, historic, and scientific issue you can name BUT he is undoubtedly a true Blazer fan, has been for years. Pretending he is not is stupid. About as dumb as pretending a 10 game win streak is no big deal.


First off, I'm a Blazer fan. If you had read any of the previous posts, you would realize this. Call me a troll if that makes you feel better, but get your facts straight, partner.

Secondly, if you want to believe that this 10-game win streak is the greatest thing since sliced bread, go right ahead. I'm entitled to believe otherwise. Just as you are entitled to believe that beating a bunch of non-contenders is something to get excited about. I'm not trying to diminish what the Blazers have done, it just doesn't excite ME. If it excites YOU, then great. However, don't try to force me to feel the same way as you do.

Anyways, this topic has been beaten to death and clearly nobody on this board understands the point I was trying to make. Everyone seems to want to take it off on some crazy tangent. As such, can a moderator please close this thread?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> As such, can a moderator please close this thread?


Don't start what you can't finish.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Don't start what you can't finish.


Oooohhhh, is that a threat?!?! What a joke!

I didn't realize that I was on a sheep farm and had to conform to what everyone else believes. What a joke of a forum ... I never would've posted here if I had known that original thoughts had become the exception and predictability and conformity the norm.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Oooohhhh, is that a threat?!?! What a joke!
> 
> I didn't realize that I was on a sheep farm and had to conform to what everyone else believes. What a joke of a forum ... I never would've posted here if I had known that original thoughts had become the exception and predictability and conformity the norm.


LOL. It has nothing to do with what your opinion is compared to mine or anyone elses. It has to do with the fact that your logic is flawed, your argument ridiculous, and your pessimism is depressing.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

ProZach said:


> LOL. It has nothing to do with what your opinion is compared to mine or anyone elses. It has to do with the fact that your logic is flawed, your argument ridiculous, and your pessimism is depressing.


Dude, if that's all it takes to depress you, then you really do need some Prozac. Get a grip, I'm simply stating my opinion, which I have every right to do.

If you don't agree with it, don't read my posts. And for heavens sake, go see a doctor.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Dude, if that's all it takes to depress you, then you really do need some Prozac.


I can't help but notice that you have no real response to what I wrote a few posts ago. All you can do is claim that everyone else isn’t capable of comprehending your perfect opinion, calling us sheep, and acting like Debbie Downer on SNL. 

But by all means, run away, ask for your mommy to close the thread, because you don't know how else to respond, other than attacking the person who wrote it.

I say once again, don't start what you can't finish.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

BrooklynBaller it doesn't have anything to do with people going on crazy tangents, not understanding you or that your are smarter then everyone else. You posted "Thoughts?" at the end of your original post and people listed their thoughts with I think many good reasons why the 10 game winning streak is important, exciting and quite an accomplishment. You never listen or even tried to looked at what other people thought. I guess you just want to see only what matches what your are trying to say. I do see sort of what you are trying to say but I don't agree with you reasons or facts. I do think we probably should close this thread because I guess your not going to listen to what anybody posts if it doesn't exactly match your thoughts.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Just wanted to say that I love this thread.
The idea that we should be mentioned with
the top teams in the league, even if it means
we fall short, means

We Are Relevant!
:yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Pinot (Dec 23, 2007)

BrooklynBaller said:


> First off, I'm a Blazer fan. If you had read any of the previous posts, you would realize this. Call me a troll if that makes you feel better, but get your facts straight, partner.
> 
> Secondly, if you want to believe that this 10-game win streak is the greatest thing since sliced bread, go right ahead. I'm entitled to believe otherwise. Just as you are entitled to believe that beating a bunch of non-contenders is something to get excited about. I'm not trying to diminish what the Blazers have done, it just doesn't excite ME. If it excites YOU, then great. However, don't try to force me to feel the same way as you do.
> 
> Anyways, this topic has been beaten to death and clearly nobody on this board understands the point I was trying to make. Everyone seems to want to take it off on some crazy tangent. As such, can a moderator please close this thread?


I really thought you'd come up with a better concession speech.



BrooklynBaller said:


> Oooohhhh, is that a threat?!?! What a joke!
> 
> I didn't realize that I was on a sheep farm and had to conform to what everyone else believes. What a joke of a forum ... I never would've posted here if I had known that original thoughts had become the exception and predictability and conformity the norm.



No he means don't start what you can't finish because you'll look like a complete fool, which you've done to quite an extreme.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i dont like to doubt another fans pride, but you seriously dont sound like a blazer fan at all.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Talkhard and ProZach for nailing down *exactly* where Brooklyn Baller "diminished" the Blazers' 10-game winning streak. I would argue that the whole point of starting this thread was to do so, through an attempt to damn the team with weak praise and drag out things that the Blazers have no control over: they haven't beaten the Spurs! they haven't beaten the Celtics! No kidding. They also haven't beaten UCLA, or the '93 Bulls - because they haven't played them! 

The bottom line is that the Blazers' winning streak will end. It might be Tuesday, it might be in late January, for all I know, but it will happen. But whenever it does, it won't mean that the Blazers' hot December was anything short of phenomenal. And I can say that without thinking that the Blazers are the best team in the NBA. They are, however, a whole lot better than a lot of us thought. 

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't mean to piss on your cornflakes, but I really gotta go...


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

No sleep till Brooklyn!

Your posts remind me a bit of the Boys, so I had to throw that in.

But, basically, my thoughts on the streak (and your posts) are as follows:

1) It is now likely that the Blazers will finish above 500 and are much better than most people predicted they will be.

2) This, of course, does not make them an elite team, but certainly a team to be reckoned with in the future.

3)when the Blazers can beat championship level contenders half of the time, like you require to be excited, they will be the best team in the league almost by definition. I don't require my team to be the best before I'm excited about their progress. Think of it like having a son that comes home with straight A's on his report card as a freshman in high school- you can be excited about how he's doing, without bemoaning the fact that he's not yet a college graduate. He looks likely to get there. Similarly, the Blazers look likely to get where those of us who are fans want them to go. That's worth getting excited over.

4) It would have been nice to get Rose or Mayo, but we seem to have advanced beyond that level so long as Roy remains healthy.

5) Roy's ceiling is higher than expected- he may be a McGrady injury and a few more stellar games away from the all star game.

6) This is all happening w/o Aldridge playing a bit less well than he did in November and with him missing about half of the win streak. Aldridge definitely has a higher ceiling.

So, don't worry about raining on my parade. I'm pretty happy.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Portland has only beaten second- and third-tier teams during this win streak. They are 0-2 against the Spurs this year and 0-1 against the Magic, and have not played either the Celtics or Suns. IMO, these are the four best teams in the league right now. When, and if, they’re able to beat the abovementioned teams on a consistent basis (at least .500 against) then we’ll know for sure that they’ve arrived.
> 
> Unfortunately, if any of those four teams were to play the Blazers tomorrow, the 10-game win streak would most definitely come to an end in my opinion. Don’t get me wrong, *I think the Blazers are playing great (ok, out-of-this-world) basketball* right now. However, I don’t think it’s good enough to beat the elite teams in this league. The Blazers are good, but those four teams are great. Next year at this time, we should be in that group as well.
> 
> ...





....and Merry Christmas to you too! :biggrin:


----------

